# Replacemetn vinyl windows



## mainstation (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I have two larger windows to replace in my house and am fishing for any reviews, positive or negative to help in my search in choosing the proper manufacturer.  Any links or articles also appreciated.  I am looking for EnergyStar ratings, vinyl built.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 3, 2010)

Monday I'm having some new windows installed.  Each of the two large windows in the front of my house are being replaced by 2 smaller double hung windows.  One of the large ones was a picture window.  It will be nice to have ventilation in the front room.  

Matt


----------



## chrisasst (Aug 4, 2010)

I just bought 2 windows also that replaced a big one. I got anderson windows, they seem pretty good.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 4, 2010)

We put in several new windows last year and the year before . . . we really like them . . . Integrity windows from Marvin. Vinyl outside . . . wood inside . . . high efficiency.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 4, 2010)

In the US, Pella and Anderson are up at the top for the larger names.  There are a few names i have seen thrown around for soem high end windows.  Pella and Anderson make some low end right up to higher end windows and doors.

PS - I am buying a Pella door.


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 4, 2010)

Just installed 4 new Pellas this spring. Double hung, sash tips in for easy cleaning, wife loves 'em.


----------



## Cutter (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't put in vinyl window if you gave them to me. I have been in residential construction for more than forty years. The only major problems we have had with windows were vinyl windows that were specified  by some architect or home owner. And they were andersons in every case.
Brad


----------



## vvvv (Aug 4, 2010)

Cutter said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put in vinyl window if you gave them to me. I have been in residential construction for more than forty years. The only major problems we have had with windows were vinyl windows that were specified  by some architect or home owner. And they were andersons in every case.
> Brad


details of vinyl window problems?


----------



## burntime (Aug 4, 2010)

I redid my place with anderson 400 widows.  I looked at pella but the anderson were just beter in my opinion.  Not that pella was bad, just anderson for a little more seemed like the way to go.  One thing I did not like is pellas patio door is stupid.  In the summer when you close the screen you will be bringing the bugs in your house.  The other thing is the door is more suseptable to leaking in high winds with the orientaion of the glass.


----------



## Smokey Bear (Aug 5, 2010)

I've installed several different kinds. If you want all vinyl I think Simonton are the best.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Aug 5, 2010)

I work for Sunrise Windows and we make an excellent vinyl window.  www.sunrisewindows.com

I've been there for 6 years and believe in our product.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 5, 2010)

Mt log cabin kit came with Vetter windows and doors all around.  Vinyl outside, wood inside, all low E double pane glass, etc.  "Just as good as Andersen" was the selling point.  Not a day has gone by that I didn't wish that I had them remove the windows and doors from the kit and bought my own Andersens.  I would avoid the Vetter products.


----------



## burntime (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, when marketing a product is, "just as good!"  they always seem to fail.  I love the new windows I put in.  Not only is it a noticable difference in winter, but the lack of heat up in the summer with the ac is incredible too!


----------



## pyper (Aug 5, 2010)

We've put in vinyl windows (double hung, tilt in) from two different manufacturers, but I can't tell you who they were. They're the windows you get if you go to a random builder supply house and ask for "vinyl windows."

They work. Haven't had any problems. They're not as high quality as the Anderson windows I have, but you get what you pay for I suppose. Or more accurately, you rarely get what you don't pay for...


----------



## gpcollen1 (Aug 5, 2010)

burntime said:
			
		

> I redid my place with anderson 400 widows.  I looked at pella but the anderson were just beter in my opinion.  Not that pella was bad, just anderson for a little more seemed like the way to go.  One thing I did not like is pellas patio door is stupid.  In the summer when you close the screen you will be bringing the bugs in your house.  The other thing is the door is more suseptable to leaking in high winds with the orientaion of the glass.



I am not sure about which patio door you are talking about but they shouldn't let bugs in.  There are various grades of doors by Pella of course - like the cheapo ones from Home Depot or Lowes all the way to the high end that you cannot even get at HD or Lowes.


----------



## Cutter (Aug 5, 2010)

Some of the problems They fade in color. They get chalky on the finish. Vinyl gets brittle and will crack and break from minor impacts. From seasonal stretching and shrinking, they tend to get smaller with every season. We have had problems with cladding separating and sometimes even roll up edges allowing water penetration. They take longer to install thus cost more. All vinyl does not allow for staining or painting to  desired finish. I have seen them installed too tight and they tore loose from the mounting fins and warped badly. Some older plastics would grow molds you wouldn't believe. This problem has been corrected in modern materials. Give me wood.
Brad


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 5, 2010)

My house has some cheap vinyl windows. I believe they were installed in 1992 be a previous owner. Judging from other work he did on the house, he bought the cheapest ones. I am getting his money's worth!   They look just like the cheap ones sold at Home depot nowadays. They are drafty. There is condensation between the double panes. The frames are falling apart. They also look cheap. If you are gonna stay at the house, go up a few price points. I think it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Aug 5, 2010)

Your best bet is to locate a local manufacturer and learn about their products and ask them to recomend a dealer if they don't cater directly to the homeowner. All of our extrusions come from Woodbridge, Ont. There has got to be good canadian manufacturers local.


----------



## dougstove (Aug 5, 2010)

I like Atlantic Windows, I have many different sizes and configurations and they are all working well.
They have about 4 grades, mine are second from the top.
They come from Port Elgin NB, not sure if they ship to Ontario.


----------



## mainstation (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I have narrowed it down to DF/Jeldwen windows or Oran.  One thing for sure is , it won't be Centennial Windows= $$$$


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 7, 2010)

Mainstation,
     I just installed 16 Jeld-Wen windows and 5 Jeld-Wen doors.  I can't discuss long-term reliability, but so far they seem well built and we like the way the latch works--it locks itself when pushed tight.  Also, it looks like these windows and doors were used in the Danny Lipford "Going Green" contest.

S


----------



## blades (Aug 7, 2010)

I installed Crestline ( got them from Menards) wood double hung sash replacement units 2 years ago. low e double glazed tip out for cleaning ect. I have been highly pleased with them. Wood on inside, alum. clad exterior. No leaks everthing still tight. 14 windows of which only two were less than 44" wide. I researched  windows quite a bit prior to this, and I had done a different home about 2 years prior to this installation, Except for fiberglass anything other than wood expands and contracts at a much different rate than your wooden framing  leading to leakage and warping. The dealers in this stuff won't tell you this, and it is not in any of the various company information sheets or specs. Thermal expansion /contraction of  fiberglass is almost the same as wood. The Alum are the worst followed by all vinyl, additionally the all alum. units create quite a bit of thermal loss due to heat conductivity even those that say they have thermal barriers to prevent this.   As someone else stated the all vinyl units tend to shrink & warp,& crack plus their thermal expansion/ contraction is quite a bit higher than your wood framing. After a few years frame to wall leakage becomes quite severe. I have some friends in a side by side upscale condo with all vinyl window units. This place is less than 5 years old, They are in process of replacing all the windows due to leakage issues. I did a thorough check on there assemblies, nothing was out of square more than the normal construction/ settling issues. These were not the lower grade assemblies sometimes referred to as contractor types but just about top of the line at the time of construction.  Hope this helps some in your decisions.


----------



## mainstation (Aug 14, 2010)

Geez, Thanks for the input on the Wood windows.  I was just out at a cottage I helpe
d build 8 years ago in the wilderness. Read lots of winter winds etc.  The windows were wood and they looked great.  All the seals were in great shape.  Now I should be re-thinking a decent wood window maybe.?


----------



## vvvv (Aug 14, 2010)

be gentle with the installation & after= shock of impact on the seal between the double panes can result in leakage & fogging.


----------



## op_man1 (Aug 16, 2010)

mainstation said:
			
		

> Hi, I have two larger windows to replace in my house and am fishing for any reviews, positive or negative to help in my search in choosing the proper manufacturer.  Any links or articles also appreciated.  I am looking for EnergyStar ratings, vinyl built.



I have changed all of my windows recently - I used Northstar for the basement and Fenergic for the upstairs. Both Canadian made for our weather zones. The Fenergic have a very sleek design - less vinyl, more glass. I have gotten many compliments on the results.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 16, 2010)

Cutter said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put in vinyl window if you gave them to me. I have been in residential construction for more than forty years. The only major problems we have had with windows were vinyl windows that were specified  by some architect or home owner. And they were andersons in every case.
> Brad


+1
My windows are 150 years old. Show me a vinyl window that can do that......


----------



## op_man1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Cutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be a smart a$$, but vinyl windows have not been around that long, therefore only time will tell how long the good ones will last. Technology is constantly evolving and these windows are getting better all the time - I would be happy with 30 years, frankly. My 55 year old wood windows were complete crap and I am very happy to have replaced them with vinyl. 

Sounds like Anderson don't make good vinyl windows - a lot of other companies do...


----------

